# Surf fishing



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

With running around buying a house I have t had to much time 2 fish the surf. Got out yesterday for a couple of hours & got 2 whiting & a blue. Been out today & will be for the rest of the day 2 weakfish so far aka gray trout.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

200y off the beach w/your van staal?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

greg12345 said:


> 200y off the beach w/your van staal?


Probably 201 yards with his Stella


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Probably 201 yards with his Stella


If you look at a van staal's design, it was not meant for distance.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

bluefish1928 said:


> If you look at a van staal's design, it was not meant for distance.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sold all my Van Staal's 
Fishing Zee Baas, Stella's & Penn Torque


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

How is the Torque? I've been considering trying one.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

CodyV7Mc said:


> How is the Torque? I've been considering trying one.


Do you fish offshore? 
I own a black 7 torque and it only goes on boats. Serves about no purpose on the beach or pier.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Does up north with 50lb stripers & 18lb blue fish. I use. Torque 5 . The 7 's a pig


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kittery trading post has sales from time to time sign up for there emails. I picked up the Torque5 for 30% off no tax & free shipping. It's a good reel and not like the Van Staal it has a life time warranty


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Does up north with 50lb stripers & 18lb blue fish. I use. Torque 5 . The 7 's a pig


And? 
A hundred pound blacktip would kick a bluefish ass and eat him.
You could still catch them just as easy on a Penn Fierce 7000 and #20 pound mono as a Torque lol.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

We don't use a boat but we are shark fishing from the beach.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

We have a Firece. I don't think my friend likes it though. And we haven't even hooked into anything big with it yet. Lol


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

If it's an argument your looking for you got the wrong person. I don't know what your problem is but every post I post you got some smart ass answer or so stupid ass thing to say. If your such a hot shot prove it! You know where I fish come on down & show me what you got! I will out cast you & out fish you any day of the week. I have forgot more than you have learn ! Show up or shout up.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> If it's an argument your looking for you got the wrong person. I don't know what your problem is but every post I post you got some smart ass answer or so stupid ass thing to say. If your such a hot shot prove it! You know where I fish come on down & show me what you got! I will out cast you & out fish you any day of the week. I have forgot more than you have learn ! Show up or shout up.


Id rather fish in peace lol.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Enjoying your reports Flytyingguy and other good and accurate info on other boards that I have seen. 
If I wasn't headed to OBX next week I'd be proud to fish with ya'! Right now I'm a$$hole deep to a TALL Indian in rain and flooding everywhere, lol
Tight lines 

:fishing:


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Ron, it's good to see you posting! I hadn't seen you on SOL in awhile and was wondering how you're doing.(Tidewaterfly on SOL)

Have you been doing any fly fishing or tying lately? I always enjoyed seeing your flies posted! 

I relocated in July down here to Manning, near Lake Marion and haven't even wet a line yet with buying the house & trying to get everything moved. I was going to try tossing some bait for catfish this week, but looks like this storm has put that on hold until next week.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great to see you Buddy . Yea been busy my self I just bought a house myself in Myrtle beach. Closing this Friday. Super excited. Yes still tying flies & in fact was offered a job at Bass Pro in Myrtle. Haven't decided what I'm going to do. I hope to do several demos at the local
Shops here, Murrells & Pawleys Island. I've been coming down & fishing this area for some 30 years now & try to be a respectful to all but there's always some asshole who just can't mind his own business. If only they took the time to know me they might just learn something. Maybe you'll get down this way some time. Good to see you my friend.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like you're doing well then! My wife & I vacationed at Pawley's a few times & at Myrtle Beach over the years. We love the area, but decided we didn't want to be right on the coast. This storm has us thinking we made a good choice! The lakes getting up a bit now, but nothing like the flooding along the coast.

I like fishing both freshwater & salt, so it's not a long drive from here to get down where you are. I may just look you up & perhaps wet a line with you. I have a son living in Charleston too, so to go fishing there is only about an hours drive for me. 

Hey, let me know if or when you do tying demo's & maybe I'll take the trip over that way & check it out!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Will do my friend Steve asked me last year ( Skink at the Outpost ) but I didn't have my vice or materials with me. Also Stump at Pawleys outdoors is wanting me to make up a batch for the shop. And Bob in Garden City. Once I get settled down here & introduce myself to a few people I'll let you know. Was even thinking on having tying lessons at the house. 
We avoided the storm just heavy rains & some road closures but nothing to worry about. We're above 17by pass and no damage.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Great to see you Buddy . Yea been busy my self I just bought a house myself in Myrtle beach. Closing this Friday. Super excited. Yes still tying flies & in fact was offered a job at Bass Pro in Myrtle. Haven't decided what I'm going to do. I hope to do several demos at the local
> Shops here, Murrells & Pawleys Island. I've been coming down & fishing this area for some 30 years now & try to be a respectful to all but there's always some asshole who just can't mind his own business. If only they took the time to know me they might just learn something. Maybe you'll get down this way some time. Good to see you my friend.


Can give a little input on Bass Pro. Retired in 2011 from my civilian career. Retired from Army Reserve in 1996. Didn't work at all for 42 months. Spent lot of time trout fishing here in East Tennessee. New Bass Pro opened 7 miles from my house. Went after part time job in fishing department and landed it. So in my 2-3 day a week job I talk about fishing and play with fishing stuff. Love it and the 40% discount on all Bass Pro product lines is a super perk.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I retired in 2005 from UPS & haven't worked since then. If I wanted to Work I would have stayed where I was making good money,benifits etc.
Now I do nothing all week
& take the weekends off😝 
And love every bit of it.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I retired in 2005 from UPS & haven't worked since then. If I wanted to Work I would have stayed where I was making good money,benifits etc.
> Now I do nothing all week
> & take the weekends off&#55357;&#56861;
> And love every bit of it.


I'm with ya on that!! 18 months into my retirement and my gun club asked me if I wanted to work weekends ,.............. lmao


----------

